# Gavin & Stacey!



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone else a fan?  I absolutely LOVE it! 

PMSL last night at Bryn and Smithy working out!  Pure class!

Lou x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhhhh I love this show !!!!  

It was soooo funny when the old lady next door kept hitting on Gavin  his face was a right picture.  

Also when Stacey thought the old lady had dropped dead in her fish and chips.

Ohhhh and PMPL @ Smithy's sister !!!! 

I end up laughing from start to finish every episode !!! lol 

T xx


----------



## PMA (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Lou

love it so much my embies are called "gavin and stacy" please stay    

ps i am at lwc swansea too, no i am not stalking just read it on the wales board


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

I love it too and dh is an Essex boy from close to Billericay so its very funny.

I just love Bryn, has me in stitches all the time and I loved the line from Gavins mum "Stacey, you really need to get a life because what you said just now was really boring" !!

xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ooh, i LOVE it!

I thought the last weeks episode was the best yet! The home made gym was fab, as were Stacey's boring stories 

Bryn is class, as are all those omlettes    *


----------

